# Fat tire flip-flops



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Michelin soles..these things are like red wings!! But only a week old.
















Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Interesting, look rugged but can they handle off road terrain!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I will never buy Under Armor again. They don't support legalized hunting


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Michelin soles..these things are like red wings!! But only a week old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fishing report..


----------

